# a snowflake (person)



## Alladine

Hello all,
Now this is an interesting term in English : *Snowflake* as a slang term involves the derogatory usage of the word _snowflake_ to refer to a person. Its meaning may include a person perceived by others to have an inflated sense of uniqueness or an unwarranted sense of entitlement, or to be over-emotional, easily offended, and unable to deal with opposing opinions. (WIKIPEDIA)
Do we have an equivalent *in French?*
Thanks,
Alladine


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Un morceau de sucre ? Comme dans _(être) en sucre_.
Une madeleine ? On trouve _fondre comme une madeleine_.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Oui c'est un mot très récent aux Etats-Unis (je veux dire, quand le mot est utilisé avec ce sens-ci). Je ne l'ai entendu que depuis quelques années. Donc je crois pas qu'un mot pareil / dédié existe en France pour cela (pas encore). Ces deux articles français que j'ai vus disent simplement "flocon de neige" ou "snowflake" en anglais.
Comment "flocon de neige" est devenu une insulte pour toute une génération
CPAC: "Snowflake (flocon de neige)", l'insulte préférée des Trumpistes


----------



## Philippides

Je dirais "petite chose fragile" (mais pourquoi pas "flocon de neige"), éventuellement "chochotte" (mais en faisant attention car cela peut être une façon péjorative de dire "homosexuel")


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

For what it's worth, the thing with the "snowflake" idea isn't just that it's fragile; there's an idea of "specialness" that comes with snowflakes. As mentioned in the OP's post (regarding the so-called snowflakes' inflated sense of entitlement). We were always told (at least in the US) that every (literal) snowflake is unique...no two snowflakes ever look alike.... So, the pejorative form of calling someone a "snowflake" also includes that idea. They are people raised in a generation that taught them they are each special and unique...in addition to not teaching them to be "tough"...thus creating people who are fragile and easily offended/"triggered." So that's why a snowflake is specifically apt...they're known for being both "special/unique" and very fragile/delicate.

(Note: none of that reflects my personal ideas! It's just what it means when people use it.)


----------



## Philippides

Il ne me semble pas qu'en France l'on insiste autant sur le fait que chaque flocon est unique. Aussi, utiliser "flocon de neige" ne me parait pas adapté. 

Je me demande si on ne pourrait pas trouver une image équivalente avec le cristal : précieux et fragile à la fois.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

In my experience, I've often heard "special snowflake" which heightens the idea of being "overly unique" since snowflakes are all unique in and of themselves.

There's even a "special snowflake syndrome." As to the French translation, I've seen phrases like "Vous n'êtes pas un flocon de neige unique" or "flocon de neige merveilleux." I think that maintains the sense of redundancy.

Just a few ideas.

~~~Graine de Moutarde

p.s. would the expression "etre précieux" work here too?


----------



## Alladine

Oups ! Je m'aperçois que je n'ai pas envoyé mon message de tout à l'heure. Il est toujours valable :

Merci beaucoup Soleil_couchant pour ces liens qui me mettent bien à jour et qui me donnent matière à réfléxion pour une NdT, et merci Atcheque : c'est vrai qu'on utilise toujours l'expression "on n'est pas en sucre" !


----------



## Philippides

Graine de Moutarde said:


> p.s. would the expression "etre précieux" work here too?


 Pourquoi pas "une petite chose précieuse" ?


----------



## Alladine

Intéressante discussion. C'est vrai qu'on n'insiste pas tellement sur cette idée que chaque flocon de neige est unique en France... (comme le dit Philippides au post 6). L'idée du cristal est intéressante, mais on ne dirait pas "être précieux", ça c'est sûr (ambiguïté possible). 
Mais le cristal est-il unique ?... Et les flocons ont au moins l'avantage d'être des "unités".
Maintenant si on perd l'idée spontanée d'unicité en français avec "flocon de neige", on garde bien l'idée de fragilité, et les liens que donne Soleil_couchant au post 3 montre qu'on a déjà utilisé ce terme de flocon de neige dans la presse !


----------



## Alladine

Philippides said:


> "une petite chose précieuse" ?


Ça se dit, c'est sûr. Mais c'est pour le coup qu'il n'y a pas l'idée d'unicité dans cette expression, seulement de fragilité, non ?


----------



## Philippides

Alladine said:


> Ça se dit, c'est sûr. Mais c'est pour le coup qu'il n'y a pas l'idée d'unicité dans cette expression, seulement de fragilité, non ?


Nobody's perfect! 
On n'a pas l'unicité mais la valeur...


----------



## Laurent2018

Alladine, par unicité tu entends "se croire unique" (en son genre)?
Alors sauf si c'est l'aspect "fragile" qui domine, on pourrait dire "sorti de la cuisse de Jupiter", bien que je ne l'imagine pas dans la bouche des trumpistes...

Edit: Soleil Couchant, "snowflake" façon Trump, cela pourrait signifier "éphémère" ou "appelé à disparaître" s'il s'adresse à des démocrates...


----------



## wildan1

Laurent2018 said:


> Soleil Couchant, "snowflake" façon Trump, cela pourrait signifier "éphémère" ou "appelé à disparaître" s'il s'adresse à des démocrates...


J'ai toujours entendu cette expression dans le contexte d'une critique des jeunes de gauche, lancée par des Trumpistes qui dévalorisent leur point de vue.


----------



## Itisi

L'idée d'unique me paraît secondaire. Je vote pour 'une petite chose précieuse'.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Itisi, it's an American thing...lol...I wouldn't say the "special" element is secondary. You very often see these people adding on the word "special" to emphasize this aspect. "This generation of special snowflakes can't handle any criticism.." etc etc.  See Graine de Moutarde's post (also American), #7...

Anyway, interesting that in France, they don't associate snowflakes with "uniqueness!" Maybe y'all can coin a term that magically captures both.

And, Alladine, you're welcome! Glad I could help in some way.


----------



## Alladine

Itisi said:


> L'idée d'unique me paraît secondaire.


 Pas si secondaire que ça à en croire la définition de Wikipedia.
Si je comprends bien, on n'a pas encore choisi un terme équivalent en France (alors que nous avons la même génération de "snowflakes" qu'aux Etats-Unis ). Le problème, c'est que je trouve que "flocon de neige" est bien trop joli et poétique pour être compris comme une insulte à l'occasion. Contrairement à "chochotte" ou même à "petite chose précieuse" ou "petite chose fragile"...On peut toujours s'en accommoder dans une traduction quand il s'agit d'une injure. 
Mais quid de la génération elle-même ?


----------



## Alladine

Soleil_Couchant said:


> Glad I could help in some way.


You did help a LOT Soleil_couchant, thank you!
Your #16 came up after I posted #17. Yes, I would love us to coin a word for that! La nuit porte conseil, dit-on...


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Haha we're on the same page with that, then! (Your post #17.) However, I do feel bad for the real snowflakes, because before this mean-spirited bastardization of the word, in the US, they were also thought of as delicate, lovely, beautiful, wondrous, little things.   But now "snowflake" is all negative....boo. Hopefully this whole cynical idea/connotation will fade soon...


----------



## Oddmania

En essayant de trouver un équivalent, il m'est venu spontanément *[1.] *_bébé coccinelle_ ("Arrête de jouer les bébés coccinelles, un peu !") et *[2.]* _pantoufle de verre_. Ça paraît un peu fantasque de traiter quelqu'un de "pantoufle de verre", mais je trouve la métaphore intéressante : _pantoufle _renvoie à _savate,_ le _verre _à la maladie des os de verre (fragilité extrême), et le tout renvoie à Cendrillon et donc à l'idée de petite princesse précieuse et d'unicité.


----------



## Nicomon

L'expression _bébé coccinelle_ ne m'est pas familière.  Si elle a traversé l'Atlantique, elle ne s'est pas rendue à mes oreilles. 


Alladine said:


> [...] Mais quid de la génération elle-même ?


_Génération douillette ?  Couvée ?  Ouatée ?  de pleurnichards ? Susceptible ? Nombriliste ?_

Mais une traduction littérale _« génération flocon de neige »  _ne me choque pas_.  _


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonjour à tous,
Moi je vote pour "chochotte" qui donne le sens du terme anglais et a le côté percutant et méprisant de l'insulte.
Belle journée
TL


----------



## Blougouz

Cela m’évoque cette expression, pour désigner quelqu'un d’unique, émotionnel, hyper-sensible aux petits riens, délicat, précieux, un peu grognon sans méchanceté aucune, avec de l’intelligence quand même...
“_Princesse_ _au_ _petit_ _pois_”

En référence au conte d’Andersen.
Pour un homme ou une femme.

Ex:
Regarde ça un peu, l’autre princesse au petit pois, tu ne vas pas t’arrêter à ça, quand même!...


----------



## Laurent2018

Nicomon, ton idée de couvée rejoint un peu la mienne: je pensais à "oisillons"...des nichées d'oisillons, pour évoquer une génération.


----------



## Nicomon

Si je me fie aux définitions suivantes, extraites de *cette page* du dictionnaire Cambridge, je pense comme Itisi que l'idée d'unicité est secondaire.





> INFORMAL DISAPPROVING: an insulting way of referring to someone who is considered by some people to be too easily upset and offended.
> 
> The term _snowflakes_ has been used as a slang insult to suggest that people who take offense at anything from political policy changes to offensive comments are as weak and vulnerable as a speck of snow.


 À mon avis _princesse_, tout court (sans le _petit pois_)  serait suffisant.  Sauf qu'on pourrait très bien dire _princess_ _(and the pea)_ en anglais.

Exemple extrait de *Generation Y: Generation Snowflake?*


> They are the self-centred children of the digital age, *raised as princes and princesses*, shielded by their teachers and parents' words of praise and affirmation.


  Et désolée, mais je ne raffole pas de _chochotte_ pour traduire _snowflake_. Je le traduirais par _wuss_, qui est encore plus péjoratif à mon avis. 





> Il la qualifie de « Generation Wuss », littéralement : « Génération Chochotte », et la décrit comme une génération d'adolescents trop sensibles qui ont perdu le sens des réalités.


 *Source*  (sous Style d'écriture).   Les plus curieux peuvent lire cet article :
Anglais *Generation wuss by Bret Easton  Ellis*
Français  *Bret Easton Ellis dissèque la génération chochotte*

Bref, il me semble que toutes les suggestions données ont des équivalents anglais autres que _snowflake. _
Par exemple _petite chose précieuse = precious/special little thing._

Je reviens donc au très littéral :_ (précieux) flocon de neige.  _ Mais cela n'engage que moi. 

@ Laurent2018 :  Nos posts se sont croisés.  J'ai failli suggérer _poussins _(en lien avec _couvée_) mais je n'ai pas osé.
J'aime bien _oisillons._ Mais encore là, dirait-on à l'inverse... _snowflakes ?_


----------



## Laurent2018

Une définition ne prévaut pas sur l'autre, en fait: jette un coup d'oeil dans le Urban Dictionnary pour t'en convaincre.

"poussin" est sympa aussi! mais en réalité, le poussin est nettement plus cool que l'oisillon!!


----------



## Nicomon

À chacun ses outils.  Moi je préfère les dicos traditionnels au  Urban Dictionary ou à Wikipedia. 

Mais si tu fais référence à cette première définition de snowflake: 





> A term for someone that thinks they are unique and special, but really are not. It gained popularity after the movie "Fight Club" from the quote
> “You are not special. You're not a beautiful and unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else."


 Alors oui, il y a l'idée d'unique. Au fait, comment a-t-on traduit cette ligne dans Fight Club ? C'était pas « _flocon de neige _», à tout hasard ? 
Je ne sais pas laquelle est la version officielle, mais on trouve en ligne :  





> _- Tu n'es pas un flocon de neige immaculé. Tu n'as rien d'unique.
> - Tu n’es pas exceptionnel, tu n’es pas un flocon de neige merveilleux et unique._ Vous n'êtes pas exceptionnels, vous n'êtes _pas un flocon de neige_ merveilleux et unique,


  Dernière *source* et je passe à un autre fil 





> Le terme de « flocon de neige » a été inventé par Chuck Palahniuk, auteur de _Fight Club. _[...]Chuck Palahniuk définit la génération flocon de neige comme un nouveau victorianisme, caractérisé par sa suceptibilité. Ils sont décrits comme fragiles et peuvent s’offenser « d’un rien »*.*


----------



## Laurent2018

Nicomon said:


> À chacun ses outils



Bien sûr!...mais on rappelle bien au #1 que c'est du slang...( snowflake désignait en tout premier lieu les partisans (blancs) de l'abolitionnisme).


----------



## Nicomon

Cambridge aussi mentionne _slang insult _dans la définition précédée du lien « cette page » citée plus haut (#25).

Mais j'aurais dû citer Merriam Webster :*No, 'Snowflake' as a Slang Term Did Not Begin with 'Fight Club'*


> In recent times, though, the word has been causing a ruckus. It's developed a new and decidedly less pleasant use as a disparaging term for a person who is seen as overly sensitive and fragile.



Je continue de penser qu'en 2018, le terme fait bien souvent (surtout ?) référence au côté _susceptible/chatouilleu_x des milléniaux (génération Y).

Certains diraient que ces « petites bêtes fragiles »  souffrent de « sensiblerie ». 

Mais qu'est-ce que je fais encore sur ce fil ???


----------



## petit1

_Des petites choses sensibles_ .
Ils ont l'épiderme chatouilleux.
Une invention:    _les chatouilleux de la couenne_


----------



## Alladine

Si l'on veut un terme qui traduise l'insulte, ce n'est pas la même chose (et il y a plein de bonnes propositions ici, parfois en paraphrases d'ailleurs) que si l'on veut trouver un terme pour la "génération". Je suis désolée Nico, mais je trouve que copier les Américains ("flocon de neige" ou pire "snowflake" n'est pas toujours ce qu'il y a de plus convaincant. J'aimais bien les pantoufles de _verre_ - sic, version Disney - , princesses et autres oisillons. MAIS Laurent a écrit au post 28 quelque chose que j'ignorais :


Laurent2018 said:


> snowflake désignait en tout premier lieu les partisans (blancs) de l'abolitionnisme


Est-ce que cela ferait pencher la balance du côté des flocons de neige (qui sont blancs évidemment) ?


----------



## Nicomon

Ce ne serait pourtant pas la première fois que des Français copient des Américains.
Sinon j'ai mis quelques suggestions au post 21, avant d'écrire que « _génération_ _flocon de neige_ » ne me choque pas. 
Ce que je dis c'est que tous les termes suggérés - les miens y compris -  ont des équivalents anglais qui ne sont pas  _snowflake. 
_
Je copie ce qui suit de la page de Merriam Webster mise en lien au post 29 : *No, 'Snowflake' as a Slang Term Did Not Begin with 'Fight Club'*
pour appuyer le post 28 de Laurent. 





> In Missouri in the early 1860s, a 'snowflake' was a person who was opposed to the abolition of slavery—the implication of the name being that such people valued white people over black people. This use seems not to have endured.


  Je copie aussi un petit bout et la dernière ligne de *cet article* :


> Mais voilà, il s’agit bel et bien d’une injure. La génération snowflake, est un néologisme désignant les jeunes adultes des années 2010. En les taxant péjorativement de *« flocon de neige »*, on sous-entend qu’ils sont frêles psychologiquement, plus susceptibles, moins résilients et émotionnellement plus vulnérables que les générations précédentes.
> [...] Alors *jeunes en sucre, flocon de neige ou génération guimauve* ? Qu’en pensez-vous?


----------



## archijacq

pour le sens "unique and special, but really are not"
il existe le vieux terme "prétentiard"


----------



## mehoul

Nicomon said:


> L'expression _bébé coccinelle_ ne m'est pas familière.  Si elle a traversé l'Atlantique, elle ne s'est pas rendue à mes oreilles.



d'ailleurs la larve de la coccinelle est un redoutable prédateur, pas une petite chose fragile...


----------



## mehoul

Il y a les expressions "enfant gâté" ou "enfant roi" qui pourraient désigner cette génération (?).


----------



## Kecha

Je ne suis pas sûre que le fait de se croire unique au monde soit si important que ça dans l'insulte "snowflake". Des exemples ou le terme a été utilisé :

- des étudiants qui chercher à faire interdire une conférence à l'université parce que l'intervenant est un raciste notoire
- des femmes qui manifestent contre les propos sexistes de leur chef d'état
- un homme politique qui se plaint d'avoir été critiqué par les acteurs d'une comédie musicale

Personne ne va dire que les étudiants sont des "pantoufles de verre" (personnellement, je pense à Cendrillon, et je ne vois pas le rapport), que les Women's march étaient "prétentiardes", ou que Pence (qui a 59 ans) est un "poussin" (même si on a tous cruellement conscience de l'attitude d'enfant gâté de son boss).

Par ailleurs, si on change les flocons en autre chose, que faire de la réponse "snowflakes become avalanches"?


----------



## Nicomon

Kecha said:


> Par ailleurs, si on change les flocons en autre chose, que faire de la réponse "snowflakes become avalanches"?


  Voilà  bien à mon avis un argument massue en faveur  de « flocon(s) de neige ».


----------



## Laurent2018

Tu penses que les francophones comprendront "flocon de neige" comme les anglophones comprennent "snowflake"?
Cela tiendrait du miracle à mon avis.
La proposition de Mehoul "génération enfants gâtés" est lumineuse: chacun de nous pourrait déborder de qualificatifs pour les définir, mais en gros: rien que des revendications, pas d'obligations, égocentriques, hyperpaternalisés, etc....ça correspond assez bien au #1.

Edit: d'ailleurs "en sucre" ou "gâtés" c'est très proche, non?


----------



## Alladine

Je suis d'accord, ça devient difficile de ne pas se laisser influencer par l'anglais : on a tellement l'habitude d'entendre des expressions copiées directement de l'anglais qu'elles finissent par envahir notre langue... Mais pour des Français non anglophones, certainement bien d'autres termes seraient plus parlants (notamment la génération "enfants gâtés"). Après, que faire de la réponse "snowflakes become avalanches"? demande Kecha. C'est là toute la difficulté (et l'intérêt) de l'exercice de traduction...


----------



## Itisi

*Un enfant gâté* a "un « comportement immodéré, narcissique et immature ». L'enfant présenterait également un manque de considération concernant autrui, des sautes d'humeur fréquentes ainsi qu'une incapacité à attendre une gratification.

Ou "n'étant pas habitué à ce qu'on lui refuse quoi que ce soit, celui-ci peut avoir du mal à accepter quelconque reproche ou critique adressé à son égard. En tant qu'adulte, l'enfant gâté peut faire preuve d'un manque de professionnalisme, d'une difficulté à contenir ses émotions (en particulier sa colère) et à gérer ses relations personnelles."

Pas grand rapport avec 'snowflake'...

A mon avis, un francophone peut comprendre 'flocon de neige' aussi bien qu'un anglophone peut comprendre 'snowflake'.  On n'a pas besoin d'être une lumière pour comprendre cette image.  Et je ne suis pas quelqu'un qui aime trop les expressions copiées de l'anglais.  D'ailleurs ici, il ne s'agit que d'un mot...


----------



## petit1

Personnellement je n'aurais jamais compris de moi-même "_flocon de neige_" s'il n'y avait eu cette question sur le Forum. Certes je ne suis pas une lumière mais cette image ne me parle pas contrairement à "enfant gâté" ou "enfant roi".


----------



## Itisi

'enfant gâté/roi', oui, on connait, mais à quoi ça sert si ça ne veut pas dire la même chose que 'snowflake' !


----------



## Nicomon

petit1 said:


> Personnellement je n'aurais jamais compris de moi-même "_flocon de neige_" s'il n'y avait eu cette question sur le Forum


 Moi non plus, mais je n'aurais pas plus compris _snowflake.  _

Il me semble que ceux qui connaissent ce nouveau sens de _snowflake_ feraient tout de suite le lien en entendant _flocon de neige _dont c'est la traduction littérale.
Pourquoi vouloir traduire un (quasi) néologisme par un mot français qui se traduirait autrement en anglais ? 

En clair, je suis d'accord partout avec Itisi  (salut ) et je vous ramène à l'argument de Kecha (post 36).


----------



## Cigaloune

son enfant est *la dernière merveille du monde* (idée qu'une mère considère son enfant comme étant unique et merveilleux, l'idéalise, et ne supporterait pas qu'on le touche)

*génération poupées de cire* (on fond à la moindre contrariété)
mais il n'y a aucun contexte politique ou générationnel en filigrane.

flocon de neige (pour moi, c'est juste une belle chose précieuse et fugace, aucune connotation en français)
génération snowflakes, si l'on veut que l'expression passe dans notre langue, mais ce serait peut-être dommage pour la magie de l'hiver...


----------



## Alladine

Merci Cigaloune pour votre apport. Vos deux expressions en gras sont très bien trouvées mais elles ne convaincront pas encore les plus récalcitrants (c'est vrai notamment qu'elles ne permettent pas de répondre à la question de Kecha sur le jeu de mots avec avalanche (#36)). J'aime bien aussi la "*génération en sucre*", mais même problème (et on perd totalement la notion d'unicité au profit de celle de fragilité...)

Maintenant je me pose une question, trouve-t-on les mêmes travers chez nos jeunes à nous, vu que le système éducatif français est très différent du système anglo-saxon ? Notre système est d'ailleurs souvent critiqué pour son côté élitiste (à partir du lycée), et il n'y a pas le réflexe d'encourager ce qu'on peut trouver de bon chez un élève, même si c'est le sport ou le dessin ! Nos jeunes ont-ils aussi malgré tout le sentiment d'être uniques et manquent-ils de résilience ? (Mais là on sort peut-être du cadre de WR... Quoique, il me semble qu'on accepterait plus volontiers une expression du type "génération snowflakes" si c'était pour caractériser nos voisins d'outre-Atlantique...)


----------



## Laurent2018

On ne dispose pas de contexte.
S'il y en avait un, on devrait savoir dans quelle époque il se situe et la signification de "snowflake" à cette époque.
Donc on ne peut que se référer à Wikipedia, sinon on risque de pécher par excès dans un sens ou l'autre.
Par ailleurs, comment traduire "snowflakes become avalanche" sans contexte?
Cela peut parfaitement vouloir dire "des enfants gâtés, il y en a de plus en plus" si c'est le style métaphorique...
Au passage, merci à petit1 #41 pour ton réalisme à propos de "génération flocon de neige", qui ne veut strictement rien dire.


----------



## Kecha

Laurent2018 said:


> On ne dispose pas de contexte.
> S'il y en avait un, on devrait savoir dans quelle époque il se situe et la signification de "snowflake" à cette époque.


J'en ai donné 3 en #36.

Quelques autres :
What does 'snowflake' mean, what are the origins of the insult and who is part of 'Generation Snowflake'?


> Snowflake youngsters were horrified at un-PC jokes in the 90s sitcom Friends, which they saw for the first time when it was released on Netflix. The term was also used when people began complaining about old James Bond films starring Sean Connery.



What is the Snowflake Generation? | Metro News


> ‘Generation Snowflake’, or ‘Snowflake Generation’ is said to stem from Claire Fox’s book, ‘I Find That Offensive!’ She wrote about a confrontation between Yale University students and faculty Head of College, Nicholas Christakis. The confrontation showed how university students argued with Christakis over a disagreement regarding Halloween costumes and whether they were culturally appropriate.



‘Poor little snowflake’ – the defining insult of 2016


> In September, Breitbart’s Milo Yiannopoulos used it to dismiss a protester at a talk in Houston, declaring that it was his event, not the “silver-haired snowflake show”. “Madam, I’m grateful to you for coming, but to be quite honest with you, fuck your feelings,” he told her, as the crowd roared “USA! USA! USA!” in the background. “Fuck your feelings” is a crude expression of what snowflake has come to mean, but it is succinct and not entirely inaccurate.


----------



## Laurent2018

OK, on peut alors poser l'hypothèse que snowflake est un peu passe-partout, pas vraiment insultant mais plutôt dénigrant.
Le flocon de neige est assez anodin (mais provoque des avalanches), en apparence une chose de peu d'importance, légère, genre fétu de paille.
Si l'on veut signifier à qqn qu'il est "de peu d'importance" on dirait un truc du style "nullard", qu'on peut sortir à tort et à travers dès qu'on fait face à une contradiction, ou que l'interlocuteur ne comprend pas assez vite les choses.
On s'aperçoit que dans la plupart des cas, le mot est asséné dans le cadre d'une contestation (il faudrait cependant plus d'infos sur le 1er contexte de Kecha, ci-dessus).


----------



## petit1

un freluquet ?  une mauviette ?


----------



## Kecha

Laurent2018 said:


> On s'aperçoit que dans la plupart des cas, le mot est asséné dans le cadre d'une contestation (il faudrait cependant plus d'infos sur le 1er contexte de Kecha, ci-dessus).


Quand la série Friends est arrivée récemment sur Netflix, elle a été découverte par des gens qui étaient trop jeunes pour l'avoir vu à l'époque de sa première diffusion. Ils ont été choqués par les blagues qui avaient mal vieillies, par exemple les blagues sexistes ou homophobes (par exemple, traîter un homme de "gay" parce qu'il est ému). Les seuils de tolérance changent selon les époques. Idem pour les vieux James Bond qui paraissent horriblement sexistes aujourd'hui.
Les gens qui les traitent de "snowflakes" trouvent la réaction disproportionnée et/ou le problème anodin. D'où la notion de génération qui ne sait pas s'adapter au monde réel.


----------



## Itisi

C'est *alladine* qui a commencé ce fil.  Elle a expliqué de quoi il s'agit :



Alladine said:


> Its meaning may include a person perceived by others to have an inflated sense of uniqueness or an unwarranted sense of entitlement, or to be over-emotional, easily offended, and unable to deal with opposing opinions. (WIKIPEDIA)


 'de peu d'importance/nullard', ne correspondent pas à ça.


----------



## jekoh

Alladine said:


> Nos jeunes ont-ils aussi malgré tout le sentiment d'être uniques et manquent-ils de résilience ? (Mais là on sort peut-être du cadre de WR...


Il importe peu que le point de vue des vieux cons de droite qui font cette critique soit justifié ou non pour qu'on puisse la traduire. D'ailleurs je ne sais pas pourquoi vous tenez pour acquis qu'il le serait aux États-Unis.



Alladine said:


> nos voisins d'outre-Atlantique...)


----------



## Itisi

On en est à #53, et vraiment, je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut dire de plus qui puisse être utile...


----------



## Laurent2018

Kecha, ta référence "poor little snowflake" au #47, renvoie un texte -dont spécialement les deux derniers paragraphes indiquent bien, comme je le craignais, que snowflake est utilisé à tort et à travers. Le mot semble perdre toute signification, mais peu importe: celui à qui il est adressé a le bonheur de comprendre qu'il est insulté, sans trop savoir ce que l'autre veut dire...bref, un mot qui n'a plus vraiment le statut de mot, une espèce de grognement articulé...
A titre d'exemple, Trump lui même a été qualifié de snowflake, c'est tout dire!! Vous comprenez? Moi pas.

petit1, tu peux avoir raison, comme à peu près tous les intervenants sur ce fil...


----------



## Alladine

jekoh said:


> Il importe peu que le point de vue des vieux cons de droite qui font cette critique soit justifié ou non pour qu'on puisse la traduire. D'ailleurs je ne sais pas pourquoi vous tenez pour acquis qu'il le serait aux États-Unis.


Bonjour Jekoh !
D'abord nous ne sommes certainement pas là pour faire de la politique. Ensuite, je n'ai fait qu'évoquer la différence de système éducatif entre la France et le monde anglo-saxon (j'ai une expérience personnelle aux Etats-Unis, en Australie, en Angleterre et en France) qui explique _peut-être _(j'imagine) d'où vient cette notion de "génération snowflakes". Mais vous remarquerez mes points d'_interrogation_... Et je me disais donc que* si *elle caractérisait plus les Américains que les Français, par exemple, il était peut-être acceptable d'utiliser ce terme de "snowflakes" ou de "flocons de neige" (puisque oui, c'est fragile, ça fond vite... ).
Mais je pense effectivement que ce terme nécessitera des explications par les journalistes ou les traducteurs qui l'utiliseront, ne serait-ce que par une version plus française entre parenthèses, du type "enfants gâtés" ou autre - il y a eu plein d'idées sur ce fil ! Et cela résoudrait la difficulté de la traduction de Kecha au #36.
Merci à tous !
Alladine


----------



## jekoh

Le sujet est éminemment politique, comme le montrent toutes les sources présentées dans la discussion.


----------



## Kecha

Laurent2018 said:


> A titre d'exemple, Trump lui même a été qualifié de snowflake, c'est tout dire!! Vous comprenez? Moi pas.





Alladine said:


> Its meaning may include a person perceived by others to have an inflated sense of uniqueness or an unwarranted sense of entitlement, or to be over-emotional, easily offended, and unable to deal with opposing opinions. (WIKIPEDIA)


En quoi cela est inapplicable à Trump ?
Le fait que l'insulte soit (parfois - pas systématiquement) appliqué à une génération entière n'oblige pas à faire parti de cette génération pour bénéficier de l'insulte : on peut être un "gros hippie" en étant né bien après les années 70, ou un "fasciste" en étant trop jeune pour avoir connu Mussolini, etc.


----------



## Alladine

Kecha said:


> En quoi cela est inapplicable à Trump ?


Je suis d'accord avec Laurent2018, cette notion de "flocon de neige" paraît trop délicate pour être appliquée à un individu de l'âge et du gabarit de Trump, c'est pourquoi il faut peut-être utiliser un autre terme pour l'insulte quand manifestement elle n'a rien à voir avec la génération (en faisant éventuellement allusion à la génération). Mais bon, ce que je pense...


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

*American swoops back in*  Actually, the "snowflake" thing can be applied to Trump and his fans. It's sort of turning their own derogatory insult against them. They're using it to refer to a generation of "weak" people who think they're special and get easily offended if/when someone says something to them that they don't like. While it's usually referring to political correctness, the "irony" is that Trump is the king of all snowflakes in the way that he constantly whines about his "unfair" treatment on Twitter by the media and whoever else (he has a huge and fragile ego)....and how some of his followers, the very people who use the word "snowflake," get verry extremely defensive and "triggered" over the slightest thing. They can't handle criticism or open debates themselves. It's kind of like the pot calling the kettle black.

The political layers of snowflake-usage in this way run deep in the US haha


----------



## wistou

Cet échange intense, et riche, montre qu'il n'est pas facile de trouver un équivalent, mais dans une acception comparable, le terme de *"petit marquis"* est régulirement utilisé, notamment dans le contexte de rivalité politique et d'appréciation peu flatteuse...

ex: _Les tenants du pouvoir, représentant en France le grand capital mondialiste et spéculateur, entretiennent une classe de *« petit marquis »* qui monopolise l’information et les médias en général. (Une colère très politique, par  Alain Benajam )_


----------



## wistou

Et peut-être aussi "blanc-bec"  (_= Jeune homme sans expérience et trop sûr de lui)  _

ex: _ Nous souhaiterions que ce* blanc-bec* de Griveaux prenne également des vacances et pour longtemps ! Payé à quoi ? Son arrogance et son incompétence ..
( http://video.lefigaro.fr/figaro/vid...illions-de-francais-(griveaux)/5855399433001/ )_


----------



## Alladine

Ah oui ! Très bon, ce bon vieux mot de "blanc-bec" ! Merci Wistou.


----------



## Nicomon

Alladine said:


> Ah oui ! Très bon, ce bon vieux mot de "blanc-bec" !


 Sauf que... ça  ne traduit pas l'idée de _snowflake.  Blanc-bec_, en anglais, c'est :


> *blanc-bec* _nm_ (novice prétentieux) (_pejorative_) *greenhorn, novice* _n_
> Ce n'est pas ce blanc-bec qui va m'apprendre à faire mon métier !


 Source : blanc-bec - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com


> [...] Or justement, prenant la réplique à contrepied, *la génération flocon de neige*, *couvée* par des parents aimants qui en a fait des *demi-dieux*, se revendique unique, indispensable, renversante d’intérêt et très spéciale. Du coup, cette *génération d’adultes surprotégés* et passant le plus clair de leur temps sur Internet ne supporte pas la contradiction, la moindre critique à leur encontre étant considérée comme une offense à leur singularité exceptionnelle. Ces jeunes exigent du coup des _safe spaces_, des lieux où se protéger des agressions extérieures. Car toute altérité est considérée comme une menace


 Source : *Génération snowflakes:  une question d’identité?*
63 posts and counting.   Le moins qu'on puisse dire est que la question d'Alladine a eu un « effet boule de neige ».


----------



## Alladine

Nicomon said:


> « effet boule de neige »


Bravo pour ton humour Nicomon. 
Mais pour ce qui est de "*blanc-bec*", je pense plus à l'insulte qu'à la génération... Car ce type d'attitude (qui pourrait entraîner le fait d'être traité de blanc-bec) est une conséquence possible d'avoir eu des parents surprotecteurs qui leur a fait croire qu'ils étaient uniques et donc supérieurs à la moyenne... Vivement qu'un nouveau cas d'utilisation réelle de ce mot se pose !


----------



## Laurent2018

Kecha said:


> En quoi cela est inapplicable à Trump ?


Ce le serait parfaitement si snowflake _signifie cela _quand on adresse l'insulte à Trump.
Voir post de Soleil Couchant pour se convaincre que ce n'est pas le cas.

Doit-on quand même essayer de "traduire" un mot qui veut tout dire (et rien en même temps?), et qui ne se laisse visiblement pas figer dans un dico?


----------



## jekoh

Laurent2018 said:


> Ce le serait parfaitement si snowflake _signifie cela _quand on adresse l'insulte à Trump.
> Voir post de Soleil Couchant pour se convaincre que ce n'est pas le cas.


L'insulte adressée à Trump consistait précisément à l'accuser d'être _over-emotional, easily offended, and unable to deal with opposing opinions_.


----------



## Alladine

jekoh said:


> L'insulte adressée à Trump consistait précisément à l'accuser d'être _over-emotional, easily offended,_


Là c'est plus *une chochotte *qu'un *blanc-bec*, non ? D'ailleurs il me semble qu'on attribue plutôt le qualificatif de blanc-bec à quelqu'un de jeune, qui croit tout connaître de la vie alors que...


----------



## jekoh

_Blanc-bec_ n'est effectivement pas du tout le sens de _snowflake_.


----------



## Laurent2018

Jekoh, le terme employé contre Trump est une mesure de rétorsion (Trump est dans la situation de l'arroseur arrosé) destinée à "lui clouer le bec".
Ceci étant, la définition de Wikipédia pourrait effectivement s'appliquer à Trump, MAIS: à des degrés divers -et peut-être en partie- elle doit s'appliquer à quelques milliards d'individus, non?


----------



## Nicomon

Si une image vaut mille mots... voir les pièces jointes.

Celle de droite est extraite de cette page : *What Does snowflake Mean? | Slang by Dictionary.com*

Pour ce qui est de « chochotte », que je traduirais par "wuss" (et je ne suis pas la seule), je remets ces liens, que j'ai mis au post 25 :

Anglais* Generation Wuss by Bret Easton Ellis *
Français *Bret Easton Ellis dissèque la génération chochotte*


----------



## rach252

une petite nature?


----------



## Itisi

Si on tient à éviter 'flocon de neige',' une petite nature' (*rach*) est la meilleur proposition (ou une des meilleures), à mon avis.


----------



## Nicomon

Peut-être pour l'insulte, mais diriez-vous « _génération petite nature _» ?
Moi, pas.   Je pensais que c'était surtout ça la question d'Alladine.

_Génération hypersensible ? _ bof...


----------



## Itisi

Le titre du fil est 'snowflake (a person), pas 'snowflake generation'.

Mais ne peut-on pas dire 'une génération de petites natures'...?


----------



## Nicomon

Alladine a écrit au post 17 de ce fil qui n'en finit plus de s'étirer... 





Alladine said:


> Mais quid de la génération elle-même ?


Alors j'ai pensé que...

On pourrait à la limite dire « _génération de petites natures _» (ça sonne mieux au pluriel et avec l'ajout de l'article).
Mais à mon avis - que j'ai un peu trop souvent donné ici  - le sens ne serait pas le même.
Pour moi  une « petite nature » est avant tout une personne de faible constitution.
La fragilité est plus physique que psychologique.  Cette définition, donc :


> Personne faible, peu endurante, à qui la force fait défaut (s'emploie généralement dans un sens péjoratif).
> Exemple : Il est étonnant qu'il veuille nous accompagner, c'est une petite nature, il ne pourra jamais tenir le rythme de cette randonnée.


 Il y a aussi cette page : petite nature — Wiktionnaire
Ce n'est pas ce que je comprends de _snowflake... _que je ne vais pas définir à nouveau.
En clair,  vous aurez compris que je dirais sans hésiter « _flocon de neige_ ».


----------



## Itisi

Mais on trouve aussi pour  _*petite nature*.:_
- Wiktionnaire : 2..Personne de nature peureuse, qui s’effraie d’un rien.
- cnrtl : _Petite nature_. Personne faible, physiquement ou moralement.



Nicomon said:


> je dirais sans hésiter « _flocon de neige_ ».


Oui.


----------



## Nicomon

T'as bientôt fini de me ramener sur ce fil ? 
J'avais lu la deuxième définition du Wiktionnaire; j'ai mis le lien vers la page (#75).
J'aurais dû préciser que la citation qui précède vient de l'internaute (qui donne aussi le sens 2).  

Je n'ai pas nié le côté « peureux » - bien que ce ne soit pas non plus ce que je comprends de _snowflake_ -   j'ai écrit :





> Pour moi une « petite nature » est avant tout une personne de faible constitution.
> La fragilité est plus physique que psychologique.


 J'associe _petite nature_ à _weakling_  ou  _wimp  _(bien que _wimp_ soit plus préjoratif / moins "cute").
_Wimp_ est aussi la traduction du dico de WR

Pour rigoler... un extrait de cette chanson de Fernandel : Je suis une petite nature


> Je suis une petite nature!
> Et je me fatigue facilement!
> Ce que je fais, je le fais lentement.
> Très souvent, j'ai des faiblesses,
> Et des ratés dans le moteur,
> Des lourdeurs, des sueurs, des vapeurs.


*Ajout :*   Je viens de lire ce qui suit sur cette page : petite nature - Wiktionary


> * petite nature f (plural petites natures)*
> 
> (informal) a faint-hearted person, a wimp, a weakling, a sensitive type, a delicate flower, a wuss, a pansy
> 
> Synonym: chochotte


 _Wuss_ et l'équivalent français _chochotte_ ont déjà été mentionnés plus d'une fois.  Mais je ne lis pas _snowflake_ dans la liste.
  Je ne sais pas ce que les gens ont tous contre « _flocon de neige_ » ?


----------



## Laurent2018

Imagine que tu rencontres le mot dans un bouquin, _sans avoir eu le présent débat_...tu vas deviner son sens?

Sans doute "petite nature" ou "mauviette" se rapproche -au moins en partie- de la déf. de Wikipédia; par ailleurs on revient aux sources historiques du mot.
En effet, les blancs abolitionnistes étaient horrifiés par les traitements réservés aux esclaves, comme le serait une "petite nature" aux yeux des esclavagistes.
Ces derniers, blancs, étaient aussi qualifiés snowflakes, en raison cette fois de la couleur et de la "suprématie de la race blanche" qu'ils défendaient.


----------



## petit1

D'après certaines des explications données dans cette conversation ils me semblent plutôt geignards ces "snowflakes", alors  des *calimero*(s) ?


----------



## Laurent2018

Hé hé...Oui mais Calimero n'est pas...jaune?


----------



## Nicomon

Laurent2018 said:


> Imagine que tu rencontres le mot dans un bouquin, _sans avoir eu le présent débat_...tu vas deviner son sens?


 Peut-être pas... mais _snowflake_ non plus.  Je l'ai déjà écrit au post 43, que je me permets de recopier. 





> Moi non plus, mais je n'aurais pas plus compris _snowflake.
> _Il me semble que ceux qui connaissent ce nouveau sens de _snowflake_ feraient tout de suite le lien en entendant _flocon de neige _dont c'est la traduction littérale.





> A* literal snowflake* (i.e. an ice crystal) is an extremely delicate structure that can be utterly destroyed by the slightest increase in pressure or temperature.
> _A _*metaphorical snowflake* is (by analogy) a person or group that is so frail, sensitive and vulnerable that they will be ‘hurt’ by the slightest opposition or criticism, or even by the discussion-of or allusion-to to certain subjects.
> 
> The term is not generally used in a kindly way. The implication is that ‘the snowflake’ is ‘over-reacting’, ‘making a mountain out of a molehill’, ‘being unreasonable’ or ‘attention-seeking’.  *Source*


 Vous ne voulez pas dire _flocon de neige_ ?  Eh bien... ne le dites pas.
Alladine choisira bien le terme qu'elle veut parmi les tas de suggestions données.
Mais je maintiens qu'elles ont toutes des équivalents anglais autres que _snowflake. _ 

Cela dit, j'aime bien la suggestion de petit1 _- Calimero_ - qui rejoint mon (moins amusant) ... _pleurnichards_ (#21).
Et aussi _poussin_ (#25).     Lu sur Google : 





> *La génération Y, ou génération Calimero*, se demandait “pourquoi moi ? C'est pô juste !”. La génération Z, elle, a la crise dans la peau.


  Calimero est noir.


----------



## petit1

> _Mais Caliméro n'est pas … jaune_?



Il est noir avec sa coquille blanche.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Laurent2018  :  Je t'invite à relire la citation (avec lien vers la page d'où je l'ai copiée) que j'ai mise au post 32.

Si j'ai bien compris, ce ne sont pas les abolitionnistes qui étaient traités de "_snowflakes_" au 19e siècle, mais bien ceux qui étaient contre l'abolition de l'esclavage.   Je cite à nouveau, mais j'ajoute quelques lignes.  





> In the 1970s _snowflake_ was a disparaging term for a white man or for a black man who was seen as acting white.
> It was also used as a slang term for cocaine **** But before either of those it was used for a time with a very particular political meaning.* In Missouri in the early 1860s, a 'snowflake' was a person who was opposed to the abolition of slavery*—the implication of the name being that such people valued white people over black people. The Snowflakes hoped slavery would survive the country's civil war, and were contrasted with two other groups.


*** * : Qui n'a pas déjà entendu « neige » pour cocaine ?


----------



## Laurent2018

Nicomon, snowflake a _des_ significations en anglais, mais "flocon de neige" sauf erreur signifie flocon de neige en français, rien d'autre.
Maintenant, Alladine pourrait traduire "fragile comme un flocon de neige", mais cela ne recouvre pas totalement petite nature, chiffe molle ou enfant gâté...


----------



## Nicomon

De toute évidence, on ne comprend pas _snowflake _(la version 2016) de la même façon et j'ai vraiment perdu trop de temps sur ce trop long fil.

À mon avis les _snowflakes _sont plus hypersensibles/pleurnichards/chatouilleux et narcissiques/nombrilistes que chiffes molles.
Je répète ce que j'ai écrit au post 29  :  _Certains diraient que ces « petites bêtes fragiles » souffrent de « sensiblerie »._

Je rends mon tablier... j'ai assez radoté.  Et ce coup-là, c'est bien vrai.


----------



## Laurent2018

Tu as tort. Plus qu'une vingtaine de posts et on aura la solution et tu en seras partie prenante


----------



## petit1

Pour en revenir à la question:
"_Après, que faire de la réponse "snowflakes become avalanches"? demande Kecha. C'est là toute la difficulté (et l'intérêt) de l'exercice de traduction… _".
en gardant l'image du petit *Caliméro,*  on peut penser à:
"Mais le jour où on a une avalanche de petits caliméros …" / ​"mais le jour où une armée de caliméros déferle sur vous" / "mais le jour où vous avez une déferlante de petits caliméros"

C'est peut-être ça l'effet papillon, …. ou gilets jaunes!


----------



## Alladine

Vous me faites bien rire !... Au fait, perso je demandais juste au post 1 s'il existait un terme équivalent en français (pour l'instant je ne l'ai pas rencontré dans mes traductions...). Il semble que non, et on comprend pourquoi ! Dommage que nous ne sachions pas créer aussi facilement des mots ou des interprétations de mots en français comme en anglais ! Mais là c'est un autre débat. Merci de votre contribution en tout cas (notamment Nicomon, Petit1 et Laurent 2018) !


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Alladine said:


> perso je demandais juste au post 1 s'il existait un terme équivalent en français ... Il semble que non ...



Effectivement   C'est possiblement la raison pour laquelle les articles en français sur ce sujet-ci que j'ai cité il y a une semaine utilisent "snowflake".... ou flocon de neige entre guillemets ... etc...


----------



## Quantz

La liberté de dire aux gens ce qu'ils n'ont pas envie d'entendre


----------



## enattente

Laurent2018 said:


> "mauviette"


----------



## mehoul

Pour moi une mauviette est plutôt quelqu'un qui manque de courage.


----------

